# Blue Buffalo Wilderness



## Oldcutm (Sep 9, 2008)

Has any one seen any improvements in their dog health or looks with the use of blue b Wilderness? I just finally found a store that carries it here Denton Tx today. :roll:


----------



## danleys gracie (Jun 25, 2008)

we use the regular blue buffalo lamb and rice and it does well with my dogs. But it took my pit about 2 months until their poop was solid constantly but now they are doing great on it.


----------



## Oldcutm (Sep 9, 2008)

danleys gracie said:


> we use the regular blue buffalo lamb and rice and it does well with my dogs. But it took my pit about 2 months until their poop was solid constantly but now they are doing great on it.


Cool thanks for the reply. Yeah ive notice my dogs poop is soft.


----------



## tiller222818 (Jul 29, 2008)

Oldcutm said:


> Cool thanks for the reply. Yeah ive notice my dogs poop is soft.


Capone is on Blue Buffalo puppy large breed his poop was mushy at 1st but now its all good! His coat is very shiny and muscles and bones are developing great! I think this is the best dog food on the market!


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Here's the review on it if you want to read what people say about it.
Dog Food Reviews - Blue Wilderness - Powered by ReviewPost
Its a pretty decent feed


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

tiller222818 said:


> Capone is on Blue Buffalo puppy large breed his poop was mushy at 1st but now its all good! His coat is very shiny and muscles and bones are developing great! I think this is the best dog food on the market!


Yes it may very well be the best dog food on the market, however, if you're referring to the OP's statement: Blue Wilderness = rated as a 6 star!

The Blue Buffalo puppy large breed, only scores a 4 star on the food analysis site mentioned above.

Just want to make sure that there is a clarification between the 2 different dog foods mentioned in this thread.


----------



## tiller222818 (Jul 29, 2008)

NesOne said:


> Yes it may very well be the best dog food on the market, however, if you're referring to the OP's statement: Blue Wilderness = rated as a 6 star!
> 
> The Blue Buffalo puppy large breed, only scores a 4 star on the food analysis site mentioned above.
> 
> Just want to make sure that there is a clarification between the 2 different dog foods mentioned in this thread.


I clearly state in my thread Blue Buffalo Large Breep Puppy food! Thanks but dont need a moderator!


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

tiller222818 said:


> I clearly state in my thread Blue Buffalo Large Breep Puppy food! Thanks but dont need a moderator!


You're welcome bro, now tell us which one of the two, you think is the best on the market


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

NesOne said:


> You're welcome bro, now tell us which one of the two, you think is the best on the market


I would say the six star is! Personally I don't feed anything under 5 stars but to each his own


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

tiller222818 said:


> I clearly state in my thread Blue Buffalo Large Breep Puppy food! Thanks but dont need a moderator!


Um, this is a forum with open discussion. Each poster is not limited to speaking to only the OP. Tiller, get the stick outta your ass buddy.


----------



## tiller222818 (Jul 29, 2008)

tiller222818 said:


> Capone is on Blue Buffalo puppy large breed his poop was mushy at 1st but now its all good! His coat is very shiny and muscles and bones are developing great! I think this is the best dog food on the market!


Your right reddoggy i clearly state my opinion! THANKS :rofl: If you see i say "I think this is the best dog food on the market"! Now i think this is something you learn in like the 3rd grade...The "I think" makes my statement an opinion! :rofl:


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Man, you're hard headed. You told him not to be a mod. That's what I was getting at. Unless he was telling you to do something or calling you a troll then he didn't do anything mod like.... This is why I say get the stick outta your ass dude. And as far as it being the best food on the market, well, you give out alot of advice for a new pitbull owner and sometimes you're not accurate. You didn't specify that you meant BB is the best food on the market, you made your statement after stating you feed large puppy, which is why he felt compelled to correct.


----------



## tiller222818 (Jul 29, 2008)

reddoggy said:


> Man, you're hard headed. You told him not to be a mod. That's what I was getting at. Unless he was telling you to do something or calling you a troll then he didn't do anything mod like.... This is why I say get the stick outta your ass dude. And as far as it being the best food on the market, well, you give out alot of advice for a new pitbull owner and sometimes you're not accurate. You didn't specify that you meant BB is the best food on the market, you made your statement after stating you feed large puppy, which is why he felt compelled to correct.


dude all i did was state that i thought blue buffalo large breed puppy food was the best puppy food on the market... thats my opinion and im intitled to it weather the food be a 4 star or a 6 star.. and there you are assuming again im not a new pitbull owner this is my third one for your information! And the funny thing is when i got banned you should have seen how many emails i got from members of this site (not naming names) that gave me cudos for saying what i said because they think the same thing about you guys, you think you know everything about this breed and that is far from true in my eyes and in the eyes of many others!


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Uh, well... at one point you told us that you just got this pit bull and you're familiar with them because your brother has had them. That's not an assumption, that's logic. But in any case, NesOne has an opinion too and look how you got about it. 

In my opinion, Nutro is the best. Eat it!


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

No more arguing in this thread!

Enough is enough take it to PMs!


----------



## flutterbyinthewind (Oct 11, 2008)

Hi ya'll 
I have decided to go with the Blue Wilderness lamb and rice and see how Dakota does. I have been feeding her Nutro Ultra puppy kibbles mixed with the wet lamb and rice. One of the families I work with has also decided to try this with thier 105 lb -10 month old Dobi who has skin conditions due to wheat allergies. They told me NOT to give Dakota the puppy formula, but the regular lamb and rice instead - said they were told never to give thier Dobi "Armour" puppy food because it has too much protein for a pup's digestive system to break down properly. Just wanting to get advice from the experts here - may be that a Dobi doesn't require as much protein as our babies do ????? I've been hearing people say pit's have problems with hip displaysia???? 8 years ago I had an Akita/Boxer mix who at 6 mos old woke me up at 2am crying in agonizing pain from this condition, and all I could do was hold her and try to comfort her for 7 hours until the vet opened. After a year of treatment/injections, she only got worse and had to be laid to rest to stop the pain. It has taken me this long to let go of her and get another puppy.... so I absolutely want to do everything possible to make sure Dakota does not experience the same difficulties. I do plan on feeding her a "raw diet" (which I've seen posted here) once she is a little older and I have done thorough research.... but for now, I will try the Wilderness. What is everyone's opinions/advice ???? Does puppy formula have too much protein for my girl? She's 9 weeks today and 10lbs. Do I keep giving her the combo of kibbles/wet - or is one better than the other???? Is lamb and rice the healthiest option???? 
As always.... thank you to everyone for all the great advice and information.
Peace, love & light


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

flutterbyinthewind said:


> Does puppy formula have too much protein for my girl? She's 9 weeks today and 10lbs. Do I keep giving her the combo of kibbles/wet - or is one better than the other???? Is lamb and rice the healthiest option????
> As always.... thank you to everyone for all the great advice and information.
> Peace, love & light


I'm by no means an expert, but I think too much protein for even an adult is bad. So I would suggest to check the protein percentage on the bag, and if it's more than 28%, it may be too much for your pup.

I'm not too sure if Lamb and Rice is the healthiest, but are definitely up there towards the top of the totum pole. So you can't go wrong with it.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

When Mikado was diagonosed with kidney failure I was told to find the lowest protien percentage food I could find. As the higher the protien the harder his kidneys had to work and since 2/3 had already shut down I didn't want his kidney to work any hard than neccessary. He is on a food that is 18% protien. The food with lower percentages he didn't like and he lost a lot of wieght. 

Flutteryby.... you should talk to your holisitc vet about this food before you switch.


----------



## flutterbyinthewind (Oct 11, 2008)

I just read 2 websites stating wilderness contains 42% protein ... ???? is this accurate? Seems awefully high as opposed to the 28% and 18% suggested.


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

Yes, that is accurate. The Blue Wilderness is a very high protein dog food, which should normally be given to a dog that is worked very very hard. Take a look at the dog food analysis website Dog Food Reviews - Main Index - Powered by ReviewPost, and pick from the 5 star list, they are approx. 24%-26% protein. I believe that all the 6 star rated foods are going to be pretty high on protein.

I just took a look at the review of the Blue Wilderness on that site, and it states:

_"The only caution we would make on this food is that the high protein content may make it suitable for *adult dogs only*, particularly in the case of large breeds."_


----------



## danleys gracie (Jun 25, 2008)

if the wilderness is too much protien for your dog. maybe just try the regular formula, it work well with my dogs but it took my younger one a while to get use to it.


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

i personally feed my puppy (7 months old) Blue Wilderness...now before I get torn up for doing so I did have my puppy on Nutro natural choices puppy but he was constantly getting sick on it I changed him over to Blue Wilderness and he has never been better. (i have recently found out he was probably getting sick on the nutro because they had a recall at the same time but the company is denying it) Anyways, my puppy is doing 100% better on this food. I don't feel that protein is an issue dogs are carnivores they eat meat not rice and corn they need the protein and fats. so if I was giving my dog a raw diet he would be getting even more protein then this food. I do have a high energy dog and he ALWAYS has fresh filtered water available.


----------



## Oldcutm (Sep 9, 2008)

This a post of what my friend found in researching to much protein or effects!!

Ahhhhhh. . . I know what you're thinking! Too much protein! Kidney damage! Well, guess what? The very early research that pointed a finger at protein as being a cause of kidney failure in dogs wasn't even done on dogs! It was done on rats fed unnatural diets for a rodent... diets high in protein. (Were we tinkering with Nature during these "tests"?) Rats have difficulty excreting excess protein in their diets because they are essentially plant eaters, not meat eaters. Dogs are quite able to tolerate diets with protein levels higher than 30% on a dry weight basis. Dogs are meat eaters; that's how Nature made them! Rats are not. So some of the early research on rats was assumed to be true for dogs... and the myth of "too much protein in a dog's diet causes kidney damage" was started. And just like any seemingly valid rumor or assertion, it derived a life of its own and is only recently being accepted as untrue. Here is just one of many references that recently have appeared asserting the lack of data indicating that reducing the protein level in a food helps to protect the kidneys... Kirk's Veterinary Therapy XIII, Small Animal Practice, page 861, written by Finco, Brown, Barsanti and Bartges "...restriction of protein intake does not alter the development of renal lesions nor does it preserve renal function. Considering these (research) findings, the authors do not recommend reduction of dietary protein in dogs with renal disease or reduced renal function in order to achieve renoprotective effects." They do recommend, though, that once a Blood Urea Nitrogen (BUN) level reaches 75, which is very elevated, that some restriction of protein intake be considered for beneficial effects unrelated to kidney function dynamics. These authors point out that Phosphorus blood levels can play a major role in the health status of dogs with compromised kidney function.
Protein Requirements and Meat Diets for Dogs and Cats in ThePetCenter.com


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

good post Oldcutm


----------



## Oldcutm (Sep 9, 2008)

thanks but it was another friend from a different forum!


----------



## Salt9 (Oct 10, 2008)

just recently switched my 5month old to canidae chicken meal and rice he seems to like it but he never finishes it all unless i mix half dry and half can. is there ne one who consistantly does this or has ne secrects of how to get him to eat just dry.


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

in the beginning with Peanut i was mixing wet and dry then one day i decided to not feed him wet anymore and just put the dry in there and he had to learn he either eats it or it sits there...now he has his cup of dry gone in minutes


----------



## Kat&Kumho (Sep 10, 2008)

I never used wet foods...so I can't help there.I also learned that food topic is one that keeps going on and on.I feed a 5 star thats called "chicken soup for puppy soul" and many have a duck over it being made by diamond.I like it and it works great with my dogs.Well dog,my female is still overcoming the poopychow my "breeder" fed her.So all you can do is try but remember that it takes time to move over foods and you must let it get in the dogs system.Don't think because on day one this food gave my dog the runs so lets switch(i assume you know that) From what I have seen anything with the 5 star and up rating is a decent food.Since it seems you are going for this new food let us know how it works. Nutro food failed on my dogs too...Just this week while I was at petsmart the "nutro lady" was razzing me and I told her I wasnt interested in her food because I am scared of the recalls and the tummy issues and she informed me that they never had recalls.I am thinking in my head well I guess they just wanted to refund me money.They sent me a refund check because I had a bag of the recalled food.SO I totally get the hiding recall thing and they are always razing you to buy the "best" .


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

hehehe i always ditch the nutro lady in the petsmart  I like how when ia m putting a bag of blue wilderness in my cart she is trying to tell me how i should use nutro...i swtiched FROM nutro because my puppy was always getting sick and now on blue hes doing great : ) i find it funny that they are still denying the recall...anyone else remember around late may early june they had little tags where the food bags should be that said they are having trouble getting ingredients?


----------



## Kat&Kumho (Sep 10, 2008)

The trouble was getting stuff resembling netting or mesh out of there food not the stuff to put in...MAYBE Thats what they were having trouble getting. I got sucked in because I was a new dog owner and learning to read bags nad that bag had all the "good stuff" on it as soon as I ask more ?? and learned more it went outside.Blue wilderness is a petsmart food? I didnt know that...I know my food getting harder and harder to find.Now its a special order thing at the feed store.Which is annoying but hey what we do for our dogs huh...


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

Salt9 said:


> just recently switched my 5month old to canidae chicken meal and rice he seems to like it but he never finishes it all unless i mix half dry and half can. is there ne one who consistantly does this or has ne secrects of how to get him to eat just dry.


It will take a day or two for him to eat it completely dry, because he likes the wet stuff. What you can do, is give him the dry with some water, let it soak for about a minute or two, and he should scarf it down. If he doesn't, then go a day without feeding him, and he will realize that he either eats it, or doesn't eat. Peanutsmommy's way works too.

I have a question for you regarding him never finishing, how many cups are you giving him per day and/or throughout the day?


----------



## flutterbyinthewind (Oct 11, 2008)

I did decide to go with the Blue Buffalo puppy lamb and rice.... but the regular ~ not the wilderness. Protein is still on the high side (27%). Not agreeing that the higher protein will or will not hurt Dakota... but I'm not going to take the chance. Dakota is only about 10 lbs... I will not be "working" her and not really looking to make her "beefy" or "bulky".... so if that is what wilderness is for (which is what the holistic vet I spoke to told me) ~ Dakota has no need for that much protein. I have to say though.... she goes CRAZY over this food!!!! hahahaha I brought her to the store with me to buy it.... and while I was reading the packaging, she would NOT stay off the bags on the food shelf. She was determined to get one open and feast like it were Thanksgiving! hahah When we got home... she sat in front of that bag with a look that said "feed me now momma or i'll feed myself"! She's so fun! 
She eats the portion awefully fast though.... is there any danger in that????


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

Blue Buffalo Wilderness wont make a big bulky dog (unless you over feed and you get a fat dog) protein is used by the muscles to repair themselves after long workouts as it is with humans it will actually make a leaner dog because it is being used not stored as fat.


----------



## flutterbyinthewind (Oct 11, 2008)

Right...... but you wouldn't feed that much protein unless you were training and conditioning the animal with the specific intention of building the massive muscle.... true? Kinda like how the body builders at the gym who only eat tuna, raw eggs, and barely cooked red meat????? lolol (I'm not condeming.... just my silly personality tryin' to be fun).
Some of the dogs I've seen here look like they could bench press 200 lbs - or more! 
I have never in my life been afraid of any dog.... just have a natural connection with them. BUT - some of the dogs here...betcha' I would never push my limits with. They are beautiful and look incredibly healthy.... and that's awesome..... kudos to them!!!!! 
........ but ........ just not my personal desire for my own animals is all. Eventually, I am going to get Dakota on a raw diet anyway.... all this back and forth about recalls and all..... at least if I prepare her food, I will know exactly what is and is NOT in it. I'm just going to do a LOT more research and have a few more visits with the holistic vet before I start feeding her raw. She really loves this food though... she cracks me up at feedin' time over it! 
Peace, love & light


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

okay- alot of the "body builder" looking dogs are actually a variation of the APBT called American Bullies they are bred to look like that an actually APBT wont look like that even with conditoning. I do feed my dog Wilderness as his every day food. Heres a picture of my puppy. Hes lean not bulky at all (i have not started his condioning yet hes just getting regualr play for now) but even when i start he will get lean muscle not bulk. APBT's are not designed to have that "body builder bulkiness" they are a medium breed.









If you are feedin a raw diet with red meat you will be feeding a high protein diet. In my opinion if you don't get the ingredients just right how do you know you are getting all the vitamins and nutrients the dog needs? i feel at least with the dog food you can (if you know how to read the label) you can figure out just whats in your food. Here's a few links that kinda help with that.

The Pet Food Label - VeterinaryPartner.com - a VIN company!
The Pet Food Label - Part 2 - VeterinaryPartner.com - a VIN company!

Now of course I am not saying do not feed your dog a raw diet thats up to you but in my opinion feeding a raw diet you will be feeding a higher content of protein and fats by doing that.


----------



## flutterbyinthewind (Oct 11, 2008)

Beautiful pup!  For the raw diet... I won't know for sure until I do more research. Dakota's only 9 weeks, so I for sure don't want to start one yet. My boss has 2 bulldogs and a french mastiff that she feeds raw and said she will be happy to help me plan one for Dakota if/when I'm ready. Also, I will be using only a holistic vet from now on (after the last one gave her vaccinations without my knowledge or consent and caused her to have a seizure). 
I def. have a lot to learn on the breed and variations. Thank you for all your info. Dakota is American Bulldog.... but yeah.... I have no clue about muscle size or build for her either. I just really want her to be healthy and happy.


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

Thank you!! At least you will have some good guidance on the raw diet  I myself dont know anyone that feeds raw so at this time i am more comfortable feeding MFG foods.

I am sorry to hear that your girl had a seizure with the vaccines. Some dogs just can't handle the vaccines.

Forums are a good place to gain knowledge  Since your Dakota is an American Bulldog shes going to be a little bit larger then a APBT. Here is the ukc standard information for American Bulldogs..it will give you an idea of how big your girl can get. My husband had one of these guys when he was in high school.

United Kennel Club: American Bulldog


----------



## flutterbyinthewind (Oct 11, 2008)

That was very helpful! Thank you so much  Ha! She's not good enough for the UKC - tricolored; white with brown patches.... and she has 2 different color eyes!!!!! THIER LOSS! ppppllllgggghhhhhh lolololololol


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

eh in my opinion the UKC is full of themsevles and are in it for the money. I think Dakota is pretty


----------



## flutterbyinthewind (Oct 11, 2008)

they are all soooooooooooooooooooo cute!!!! I want 10 more!!! lolol


----------

